# [SOLVED] Problem z instalacją KDE

## xxl_123

Witam! Jestem początkującym użytkownikiem Gentoo. Chciałem zainstalować KDE jednakże napotkałem problemy. 

Po poleceniu emerge -av kdebase-startkde wyświetla mi taki komunikat. Byłbym bardzo wdzięczy za pomoc.

```

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.3.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop"

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/drkonqi-4.3.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)"

[nomerge      ]    kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook nls opengl spell ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -mmx -openexr -semantic-desktop -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf"

[nomerge      ]     app-misc/strigi-0.7.0  USE="clucene dbus fam qt4 -debug -exif -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test"

[ebuild  N    ]      app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3  USE="abiword cairo jpeg lcms png qt4 utils xpdf-headers -cjk -debug -doc -exceptions -jpeg2k"

[ebuild  NS   ]       x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6 [1.2.10-r12] USE="cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax -xinerama"

[ebuild  N    ]        net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1  USE="X acl dbus jpeg ldap pam perl png ppds python ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -php -samba -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="en pl -de -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -sv -zh_TW"

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3  USE="qt4 -emacs -vim-syntax"

[ebuild  N    ]        x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2  USE="accessibility cups dbus exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff (-aqua) -debug -gtk -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama"

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.12.3-r3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.6.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

```

USE w /etc/make.conf

```
USE="accessibility bash-completion build dbus hal kde lub minimal nptl nptlonly qt4 svg symlink unicode -arts -eds -esd -firefox -fortran -gnome -gstreamer -gtk -ipv6"

```

Last edited by xxl_123 on Wed Mar 03, 2010 9:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

Hm... Co wywala

```
USE="-cups" emerge kdebase-startkde
```

?

----------

## xxl_123

Teraz wszystko śmiga. Serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc i pozdrawiam!

----------

